# Newbie in Vancouver BC



## Bravoneedle (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello All!

I am a newbie to this forum and want to know how I can promote my small business in relabeling specifically in Vancouver, BC. My team consist of full time stay at home moms whom are also experienced seamstresses. Our projects range from custom made wedding gowns to every day women's fashion and now I am expanding into the relabeling business. 
I already have a few small printing companies who we relabel for but I'm wondering how I can market my company and where should I begin? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## CreativeClod (May 23, 2017)

Hi, Vancouver newb myself. I have no advise for you, but I do have a question. Where do you get your supplies from? Namely transparent film. Ive been to a couple of suppliers and Opus, but the place I want to go to is out in PoCo, and closed on weekends. Im having a tough time finding things I need, that doesnt require me buying bulk, as Im just a hobbyist.
Any help is appreciated, good luck with your biz.


----------

